# Chicago tea party



## a_majoor (20 Feb 2009)

This guy is gaining rock star status for his spirited words against the mortgage bailout plan. We need many more like him to fan the flames of revolution!

http://www.cnbc.com/id/29302299



> *Quick: Santelli Gains Rockstar Status Online*
> By: Becky Quick, Anchor | 20 Feb 2009 | 12:37 PM ET
> Text Size
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (22 Feb 2009)

Now that the "Tea Party" meme is out there, lets see what the first one was like:

http://thenewpamphleteers.blogspot.com/2009/02/act-worthy-of-yourselves.html



> *Act Worthy Of Yourselves*
> 
> Across the country, the "Tea Party" movement is spreading. Anti-stimulus protests in Arizona, Washington State, Kansas, Georgia, and elsewhere are popping up, and of course CNBC's Rick Santelli has become an instant folk hero after calling for a Chicago Tea Party. But if we're going to compare our actions to those brave Bostonians of 1773, we should really take a look at what their protest meant, and what happened afterwards. To simply compare ourselves to those men and women, without truly understanding what they did, at the least cheapens our shared history and could lead to confusion over the motives of this new "Tea Party" movement.
> 
> ...



And from the comments, a self help plan for the would be revolutionary:



> You want to make a protest that is more than symbolic? Want to send a message that goes straight to the heart of what pisses us all off about this bailout?
> 
> Start making all of your mortgage payments 15 days late. Federal law imposes a grace period of 15 days, and forbids the imposition of late fees or credit reporting on late payments that are made within the grace period. There is no penalty, but if 1 million people did this with an average $1000 mortgage payment, that is like pulling a billion dollars out of the system.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris_log (22 Feb 2009)

I never saw that video...that was awesome.


----------



## a_majoor (22 Feb 2009)

Advice for would be revolutionaries:

http://www.pajamasmedia.com/instapundit/   22 Feb 2009



> *SOME ADVICE ON FUTURE “TEA PARTY” PROTESTS, from a media producer who attended the Overland Park affair:*
> 
> I attended the invigorating protest outside Congressman Dennis Moore’s Overland Park, Kansas office yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (26 Feb 2009)

The Left have "Das Kapital" and the "Mini Manual for Urban Terrorism"; the revolutionary manefesto of the other side is becoming a best seller:

http://www.aynrand.org/site/News2?page=NewsArticle&id=22647



> *Sales of “Atlas Shrugged” Soar in the Face of Economic Crisis*
> 
> Washington, D.C., February 23, 2009--Sales of Ayn Rand’s “Atlas Shrugged” have *almost tripled over the first seven weeks of this year compared with sales for the same period in 2008.* This continues a strong trend after bookstore sales reached an all-time annual high in 2008 of about 200,000 copies sold.
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (18 Mar 2009)

Why have a tea party anyway?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=post;topic=84171.0;num_replies=4



> Ambrose: The Obama tea parties
> Submitted by SHNS on Tue, 03/17/2009 - 14:45. By JAY AMBROSE, Scripps Howard News Service editorials and opinion
> 
> Long-time Washington hands conclude the public honeymoon is over for President Obama, and I guess so -- look at the "tea parties" as angry citizens protest his policies, carrying signs that says such things as, "Honk if I am paying your mortgage."
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (19 Mar 2009)

The movement is growing very rapidly (despite the MSM ignoring or downplaying these protests). Here's why:

http://www.dcexaminer.com/opinion/columns/MarkTapscott/Tea-Party-protests-are-flash-crowds-of-gathering-movement-to-stop-Obama-41431187.html



> Tea Party protests are flash crowds of gathering movement to stop Obama
> 
> By Mark Tapscott
> Editorial Page Editor | 3/18/09 3:53 PM
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (18 Apr 2009)

On April 15, more than 500,000 Americans took to the streets in the national T.E.A. (Taxed Enough Already) parties in major American cities. Many more were in smaller byways throughout America, Instapundit is still getting reports from all over the nation.

The MSM, despite having protests stream by CNN headquarters and the LA Times office tower, has at first ignored the T.E.A. parties, but now they are reacting otherwise:

http://pajamasmedia.com/blog/media-hacks-sandbag-the-teabaggers/



> *Media Hacks Sandbag the Teabaggers*
> 
> Posted By Stephen Green On April 18, 2009 @ 12:00 am In . Feature 01, . Positioning, Media, Politics, US News | 73 Comments
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (19 Apr 2009)

Mark Steyn on the T.E.A. parties:

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/tea-interests-tax-2367296-boston-parties



> *Tea Party animals not boiling over*
> Media portrayals of protesters as right-wing kooks are overheated.
> Mark Steyn
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (21 Apr 2009)

Tea party economics:

http://www.forbes.com/2009/04/20/tea-party-taxes-opinions-columnists-ear-marks.html



> *Tea Party Economics*
> Brian S. Wesbury and Robert Stein 04.21.09, 12:01 AM ET
> 
> Accounts vary, but it seems that a few hundred thousand people attended one of about 500 Tax Day Tea Parties on April 15. In the aftermath, politicians on both sides of the political aisle were energized. Conservatives hoped the tea parties signaled renewed support for the idea of limited government, while some liberals called the protests unhealthy and unpatriotic. Don't ya just love politics?
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (24 Apr 2009)

Spawning a third party movement?

http://modernwhig.org/



> WHO ARE MODERN WHIGS?
> Established in 1833, the Whigs are one of America's oldest mainstream political parties. We were the original party of Abraham Lincoln and four other U.S. Presidents.
> 
> Revived by Iraq and Afghanistan veterans, the grassroots movement has quickly attracted tens of thousands of members. We represent moderate voters from all walks of life who cherry-pick between traditional Democratic and Republican ideals in what has been called the Modern Whig Philosophy.
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (27 Apr 2009)

The "Progressives" finally get it. Watch the Youtube vid at the link:

http://joshuatrevino.com/2009/04/26/the-threat-recognized/



> *The threat recognized*.
> 
> by Joshua Treviño on 26 April 2009 · 2 comments
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (28 Apr 2009)

An interesting question, will this be covered by the MSM despite the fact the protest will be literally right outside the door of the POTUS publicity event?

http://gatewaypundit.blogspot.com/2009/04/announcing-100-days-of-disaster-protest.html



> *Announcing: The "100 Days of Disaster" Protest at Obama Town Hall Meeting In St. Louis*
> (This post will be bumped up to the top of the page today.)
> 
> We hate to break up the mainstream media's celebration but The St. Louis Tea Party Coalition will be protesting Barack Obama in Arnold, Missouri tomorrow at his town hall meeting.
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (5 May 2009)

Free speech in the era of "Hope and Change":





> Top Stories Tuesday, May 5, 2009        E-mail This Story
> To e-mail a story, Login or Create an Account
> 
> City Council votes to deny public speaker
> ...


----------

